# Red Lobster



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with snow removal/de icing Red Lobster accounts?General info,paying habits,etc. would be appreciated.


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

Don't know if this helps but if the parent company is GMRI i had no problems with them.. i did a couple several years ago.....most resturants are a pain it always seem to snow duirn gdinner rush on a friday or sat eve....good luck.....ps i love your claim to fame, i also do excavation/demolition in ohio...just hope i don't find human remains


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks SBG4024.Yeah-I don't want to find any human bones either.Funny set of circumstances actually about that.The first excavator at the mastodon site who at the time was simply deepening and widening the homeowner's pond[before anyone knew there was a mastodon at the bottom] found some Indian[native American] bones on a good sized job the year before.Well,he didn't tell anyone,he got fined,job got shut down for a while.When he was digging that pond,the homeowners were on vacation when he found the skull at the bottom of the pond,only he knows for sure though if he actually knew what it was,I'm sure he had to have known it was some kind of bone and was afraid this was deja'vu.To this day[10 years later],he will not discuss this.Anyway,he buried the skull just 2'' or so under grade around the side of the pond which is where I found it for the scientists a year later.


----------

